# elbow arthroscopy - I hope someone can help me with this



## jpenland1 (May 18, 2009)

I hope someone can help me with this.  Our doc did a elbow arthroscopy, removal of loose bodies (greater than 6 mm), excision of the tip of the olecranon, and excision of the tip of the coracoid.  I have chosen cpt codes 29834 and 29836, and suggestions on the other procedures?  Thanks in advance!  
Jen P


----------



## martnel (May 19, 2009)

I am sitting on almost the same report now, and remembered your question from reading it yesterday!  We also have a extensive debridement in ours, so I am going to code 29834 for the loose body removal and 29838 for the debridement, which I think would cover the osteophytes and tip of coronoid and olecranon - not sure if that was part of yours?  I do not think 29836 is right, depending on the details of your report of cause...


----------

